# Trek CrossRip LTD..........



## treeman12 (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi All......Just got a LTD today and i'm having trouble shifting gears. Hopefully an LTD owner can walk me thru it...Thanks.....


----------



## treeman12 (Sep 14, 2014)

I didn't realize the break handle had to be moved to reverse gear movement.........All is well again, I thought it was broken!!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

You didn't test ride it before you bought it? The shop didn't explain how the shifters work? Did they show you anything...how to take the wheels off and put them back on? How to lube the chain, inflate the tires?


----------



## treeman12 (Sep 14, 2014)

Yea ....they did, prob. just forgot in all the confusion. Had it out today for a short rip......getting use to it and lovin' it!!


----------



## treeman12 (Sep 14, 2014)

Wow.......this is a very SLOW forum....Lets go change gears !!


----------

